# Discrimination by location



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi,

I hope this is the best place on here to post this question, apologies if it isn't.

A little question, my employer has recently changed the method of paying travel expenses which allows us to claim for miles travelled in excess of the normal distance travelled to work.

For instance if I live 30 miles from work, and have to go work on another site that is 15 miles away from by work base and 20 miles from home, I am not allowed to claim any travel expenses because I would normally travel 30 miles to work. This applies to and from work.

What makes me think that it could be discriminating and unfair is that if myself and a colleague both drove the same journey from by workbase, to another location and then home, they would be entitle to more excess mileage as they originally live closer to work. Sounds complicated in words, I'll try and show an example...

Person A: lives 10 miles from work. Travels 20 miles from home to another site and can claim for 10 excess miles.

Person A: lives 30 miles from work. Travels 20 miles from home to the same site... can't claim anything

What are people's opinions?
Thanks


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

It does sound unfair, but if you think about it ....

Person A is having to spend an extra 10 miles more expense on their travels, so why not?

Person B is actually saving the other 10 miles expenses (and probably longer in bed ) so would be better off at the end of the week?

Edit: both on there normal working day


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Do you live in Yorkshire?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Work for the NHS ?


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Mixman said:


> Do you live in Yorkshire?


Yeah, why?


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

chisai said:


> Work for the NHS ?


I'm guessing you do, guessing the recent change?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep. Not really a change, that clause has always been there. Just along with ALL the other stuff getting taken off it's getting harder to be happy at work. You a tradesman?
Lot of our guys have withdrawn their cars, with only 2 vans for 15 staff who all want transport at the same time, it could get messy.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Been that way where I work for a while. Initially met with the same reaction, but that's mostly passed. I commute a total of 35 miles a day to work. If I have to drive 70 miles I can only claim for 35. Makes perfect sense. My contract says I must present myself for work. I choose where I live. Jobs are allocated on a common sense basis. If the onsite is closer to me, I get it. This often saves me miles.
In your example you have saved yourself 10 miles, what could you possibly claim for?
I really enjoy working in public service and have done for 13 years, but it amazes me still how much money can be saved by simple housekeeping.
You wouldn't drive 20 miles out of the way for the weekly shop, so why would you do it for work? The key is to remember you lost the work commute miles every week before, now you might reduce that or you will get paid for any extra. Sounds very fair.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Nothing unfair about it at all, it also saves you being charges a Benefit in Kind tax too.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

SootyNicko said:


> Yeah, why?


The company I work for just done the same thing but it's not the NHS


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

My sister worked at a site about 8 miles away, the site was closed and she was moved right next to her house, which meant no travelling expenses. others who lived local to the original site got travel expenses for 4 years. No brainer really, it cost them more to get to work!!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont get it, your claiming discrimination for driving less miles and not being able to claim for it even though you save fuel and wear and tear on the car?


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Overall it does seem a better way of doing it, paying for the excess mileage and I appreciate that it will save money for the NHS in the long term.

Yes I know that its saving me some mileage depending on the journey.

I reason that I thought it was unfair was that if I travelled to work and then in the afternoon got sent to another site, and went home from there I would get no payment for the miles travelled. 

The things that seem unfair are that I have to use my car to carry a lot of heavy equipment, that there is an heavy load allowance for... but seeing as I can't claim for the journey I am not allowed this payment either.

A colleage who would set out from the same place of work and do exactly the same journey from the workbase to the same location would get paid to do it and get the extra for the heavy load... 

Same journey... same locations... same load... one gets paid one doesn't...


----------

